# Erstinstallations Probleme (Netzwerk)

## Zahgurim

Hallo,

ich habe mich heute daran gemacht, Gentoo auf meinem Laptop zu installieren.

Also, mir brav die livedvd-i686-installer-2007.0 runtergeladen, und gebrannt, rein in's Laptop und... hui, es geht... naja, bis zu der Stelle, wo ich laut Handbuch das Netzwerk konfigurieren soll.

Ohne langes drumrum: der Fehler ist: prism54: request_firmware() failed for 'isl3886'

Gut dachte ich mir, googlen wir das doch mal, und im Endeffekt habe ich herausgefunden, dass ich eine Firmware brauche, die nicht auf der DVD enthalten ist. Also danach gesucht (was gar nicht lange gedauert hat, nein ^^), und auch diese Datei (3886lmac_2.7.0.0.arm) heruntergeladen und auf eine CD gebrannt (was ne verschwendung  :Smile:  ).

Dann jedoch bemerkte ich die Probleme, die ich mir nciht eingestehen wollte:

1. umount: /mnt/cdrom: device is busy

klar, is ja die livedvd

2. wegen livedvd:

wo pack ich die firmware hin

Wenn ich nun mir das Handbuch anschaue, geht es aber ohne Netzwerk nicht weiter... was soll ich nun also tun?

Was auch sehr lustig ist: im Handbuch steht: wenn ich ifconfig eth0 mache, und die Karte erkannt wird, is es super (was ja wegen oben genanntem Fehler nicht stimmt. (http://www.gentoo.de/doc/de/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=3#doc_chap3)

Wenn ich nun aber nur ifconfig ohne eth0 mache, liefert er als ergebniss nur eth1 und lo zurück... warum auch immer. ich bin inzwischen extrem verwirrt, und hoffe, irgendjemand kann aus meinem geschreibsel herauslesen, wo mein Problem ist, und mir helfen.  :Smile: 

MfG

Zahgurim

----------

## Thargor

Erstmal: willkommen bei Gentoo und hier im Forum!  :Very Happy: 

Am einfachsten wäre es vermutlich eine andere Möglichkeit zu finden, die Firmware auf den Rechner zu kriegen.

Wie sieht's denn mit Diskette, USB-Stick oder änlichem aus? (Ich nehm für sowas ja immer mein Handy  :Very Happy:  (Über USB))

Wenn da nichts geht:

Je nachdem wie viel Ram du hast könntest du beim Booten "docache" als zusätzliche Option angeben, dann wird die komplette CD in den Ram geladen und du kannst sie entfernen. Wenn du dafür nicht genug Ram hast könntest du dir auch die minimal CD herunterladen (http://www.gentoo.org/main/en/where.xml)

Die ist nur ca. 50-100MB groß und sollte daher in den Ram passen.

Die minimal-CD beinhaltet jedoch keine Grafische Oberfläche und auch auf den installer musst du verzichten, aber der funktioniert sowieso mehr schlecht als Recht  :Rolling Eyes: 

Aber da du das normale Handbuch verlinkt hast gehe ich mal davon aus, dass du diese sowieso nicht brauchst.

Eigentlich kannst du zur installation von gentoo auch eine beliebige andere LiveCD verwenden (z.B. Knoppix, Kanotix, grml, was auch immer) und gentoo von dort aus installieren. Wenn du also weißt, dass deine Netzwerkkarte mit einem anderen Livesystem läuft wäre es vermutlich am einfachsten, dieses zu verwenden.

Gruß

Thargor

Edit: Ich hab überlesen, dass du die DVD hast, die passt vermutlich eher nicht in dem Ram  :Wink:  , also probier am besten mal die minimal CD oder knoppix und Konsorten.

----------

## Zahgurim

Erstmal danke für das Willkommen ^^

Hab mich jetzt mit nem Freund per Telefonkonferenz und SSH-Login durch die Installation geprügelt, 3 Tage lang alles mögliche emerged und installiert... und dann hat mein Laptop in einer was-auch-immer Aktion die Partitionstabellen zerschossen, und sich selbst gekillt *tilt*

Nun versuch ich das ganze nochmal per liveCD und der genauen anleitung im Handbuch, wenn's wieder das System zerschiesst, geb ich's auf, und hol mir Ubuntu (*heul* will nicht, viel zu viel rotz bei ^^)

Was das eigentliche Problem mit der Wlan-Karte angeht: hab ich bei der installation nicht lösen können, ergo arbeite ich grad mit einem 1.5 meter langen Netzwerkkabel... sehr komfortabel dieses kabel, laptop hängt halb im Flur ^^ Naja, falls ich das System aufgesetzt bekomme, versuch ich's mal mit NDISWrapper... hoffen wir, dass es damit geht  :Smile: 

----------

## Zahgurim

argh... ok, neuer Fehler, diesmal nicht Netzwerk, sondern emerge --update --deep world

er läuft ein paar packete durch, dann meckert er bei einigen sachen und bricht jedes mal ab. ich benutz dann emerge --update --deep world --resume --skipfirst... is aber echt nervig, weil ich ihn nicht durchlaufen lassen kann, und er die Fehler einfach übergeht.

Oder gibt's einen befehl, der emerge dazu zwingt? im man hab ich nix gefunden dazu.

andere frage: ist das normal, dass er bei einem emerge --update --deep world ab und zu meckert?

----------

## Keruskerfuerst

Mal hier die Fehler hineinposten.

----------

## misterjack

 *Zahgurim wrote:*   

> Oder gibt's einen befehl, der emerge dazu zwingt? im man hab ich nix gefunden dazu.

 

Das macht das update world script: http://www.gentoo.org/news/de/gwn/20061204-newsletter.xml

Die fehlgeschlagenen Pakete werden dir zu Schluss angezeigt.

----------

## Max Steel

mach mal ein revdep-rebuild

Edith: Ups sry, das kommt wahrscheinlich wenn man durch seine Mutter zum aufräumen getrieben wird, aber noch schnell was abschicken möchte.

----------

## Zahgurim

@Keruskerfuerst: folgt nach update-world

@misterjack: ok, dank dir

@Max Steel: *duck* falls revdep ein befehl ist, kennt ihn mein system nicht... man, ich bin echt ein anfänger  :Sad:  hab noch viel zu lernen ^^

----------

## dertobi123

 *Zahgurim wrote:*   

> @Max Steel: *duck* falls revdep ein befehl ist, kennt ihn mein system nicht... man, ich bin echt ein anfänger  hab noch viel zu lernen ^^

 

revdep ist kein Befehl, im Paket "gentoolkit" gibt es allenfalls ein "revdep-rebuild". Davon ab ist auch das kein Allheilmittel, qualifizierte Aussagen lassen sich nur treffen, wenn du uns verrätst, was wie wo mit welcher Fehlermeldung sich nicht kompilieren lässt.

----------

## Zahgurim

ja, wie gesagt, Fehler kommen gesammelt nach update-world... hoffe, das versteht dann jemand, mich verwirren die Fehlermeldungen noch extrem  :Smile: 

----------

## Max Steel

sende diese Fehlermeldungen so 20 Zeilen des Outputs vor diesem Call-Stack mist.

Dann können wir dir vll helfen.

----------

